# Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^



## Fishcore (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,
Kurz vorweg: Ich angel mich bisher in Deutschland durch Flüsse und Weiher (alles süßwasser), habe früher in Spanien mehr zum austesten ab und an geangelt, da ich regelmäßig da bin. Aber das war nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.
Jetzt ist erstmal meine Frage: Wenn ich was lese, dann nur über nord- ostsee oder Norwegen...  ...
Gibt es da größere Unterschiede ob ich jetz in Spanien oder im Norden Brandungsangeln betreibe ... außer den Köder?
Dann wollte ich mir mal eine Rute etc. anschaffen und würde mich interessen ob das daswahre ist. Natürlich ist das nicht das teure profi equip, aber ich möchte mir auch keine 0/8/15 Ausrüstung zulegen.

Rute:
Quantum Hypercast Distance Surf
(4,5m; 3-teilig; 700g schwer; 100-200g Wurfgewicht) Preis liegt bei 95euro)

Rolle:
Cormoran Seacor Big Boss - 8Pi
(270m 0,45er Schnur; 4,6:1; 760g schwer)
oder
(290m 0,50er Schnur; 4,6:1; 770g schwer)

Schnur:
Da frage ich mich, habe gelesen (bzw glaube gelesen zu haben), dass versch. Schnurarten verbunden worden sind??? Stimmt das? Und was hat es mit der Schlagschnur auf sich? Was bezweckt diese genau? Sollte ich dann eher geflochtene oder diese Schlagschnur nehmen? ^^ ... oder doch stink normale Monofile?

geflochtene z.b. mitchel spiderwire Stealth 0,40er Schnur mit 59,4kg Tragkraft z.b.

Falls es jmd geschafft hat, den ganzen kram da oben zu lesen und noch lust hat weiter zu lesen, ein paar kleine fragen.
Was für bleie? welche sind schnurschonend? Ich denke bei der Kraft ist da gut drauf zu achten? ^^ ... Vorfächer ? ein haken oder so eine mehrhakige montage? falls jmd erfahrung hat, was für köder an der spanischen küste? welche würmer, muscheln? krebse? ...

Vielen Dank an alle im Vorraus! .... danke ...


----------



## myers (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Also bin kein Brandungsangler, da Dir aber bisher kein Profi antworten will (kommt sicher noch , versuch ich mal ein paar vorsichtige Tipps zu geben.

Die Quantum Rute scheint mir geeignet, 4 Meter sind Minimum, 100-200g WG sind ok, dürfte allerdings auch etwas mehr sein, sagen wir 250g.

Besorge Dir einen Fingerschutz, sonst reisst Du Dir beim Auswerfen die Finger auf. Kann böse weh tun, hängt ja auch 'n fieses Gewicht dran.

Die Rolle muss ordentlich Schnur fassen, sagen wir Du schaffst 100m zu werfen, dann brauchst Du noch genügend Reserve denn ein großer Fisch nimmt nochmal ordentlich. Insofern hören sich die genannten Rollen ganz gut an, allerdings bin ich kein Fan von Cormoran Produkten... ehemm.

Schlagschnur: die hat eben den Zweck das Wurfgewicht auszuhalten, nicht dass die Schnur beim Auswerfen reisst. Normal nimmt man also von mir aus 0.6er Mono Schlagschnur und ne dünnere Hauptschnur die z.b. per Blood- oder Barrel- oder Zebco-Spezial-Knoten verbunden werden. Ob jetzt doch besser multifile Schnur frag mal die Brandungsprofis oder benutz die Suche, da müsste eigentlich genug Info rüberkommen. Suche auch mal über Knoten, denn bei Mono/Multi Schnur oder eine Kombi von beiden sind unterschiedliche Knoten empfehlenswert.

Es gibt auch spezielle Schlagschnüre, die sich von - keine Ahnung - 0.6 auf 0.3 verdünnen, damit brauchst Du nicht mehr knoten, die Teile kosten aber wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr...

Auch mal suchen nach Brandungsmontagen, da kannst Du dann sicher alles zum Thema Bleie ableiten. Normale Birnenbleie sind wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Fishcore (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Schonmal many thx.
Also bei der Schnur die sich verdünnt,
z.b.  cormoran ^^ .... schlagschnur konisch verjüngt (seacore) die geht von z.b. 0,37-0,6... reicht die 0,37er vollkommen als hauptschnur aus ?  seh ich das richtig?   und wie viel davon is denn 0,6 .. is die einfach nur am ende gemessen 0,37 und lauft so gleichbleibend runter? ^^
Rolle sollte ich voll knallen mit schnur oder ? .. also kein bisschen mehr platz wenn sie auf der rolle ist, um optimale wurfbedingung zu schaffen? ... nicht das dann das problem entsteht, dass sie sich beim öffnen vom bügel unten einfach von der rolle löst und da rum flattert, da muss man ja beim angeln hier in d auch nicht sooo drauf achten, da kann ja auch ein bisschen luft sein.
die bleie, einfach über den wirbel an die schnur, oder gibt es da auch spezielle befestigungsmöglichkeiten? sonst ist ja der druck auf den knoten am wirbel schon sehr hoch?! denk ich mir mal.... vielleicht weist du ja davon noch was ^^ ... vielen dank aber schonmal ..


----------



## myers (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Ja die 0.3er reicht als Hauptschnur aus denke ich, sie DARF auch nicht so dick sein, sonst kostet es Dich Wurfweite. 0.6 haben dann nur die letzten 20m, bzw., ab den letzten 20m verdickt sich die Schnur auf 0.6.

Ich würde Dir aber eigentlich raten, statt einer sich verjüngenden  Spezialschlagschnur lieber 1 Spule 0.3er und 1 Spule 0.6er zu kaufen und diese zu verknoten. Wenn Du nämlich mal nen Abriss hast stehst du u.U. doof da. Oder wenn die ersten paar Meter durch Abrieb an Steinen und Riffkanten beschädigt sind, musst Du halt auch was abschneiden. Die Knoten sind nicht schwer, schau mal hier: Knotenfibel

Die Rolle solltest Du richtig voll machen mit Schnur, dann flutscht sie schön runter => mehr Wurfweite. Allerdings auch nicht bis exakt an den Spulenrand, sonst fledderd sie Dir runter, vielleicht etwa 2 mm vor Spulenrand aufhören.

Das Blei sitzt bei Brandungsmontagen ganz am Ende, kannst Du mit nem tragfähigen Karabinerwirbel anhängen. Es gibt da Krallenbleie, die halten sich im Boden fest. Birnen- bzw. Rollbleie dagegen werden von der Strömung bewegt, wandern also. Brandungsmontagen

Ansonsten schau dich mal im Brandungsanglerforum um, da hättest Du wahrscheinlich auch besser gepostet 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## Adlerfan (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

ich nehme mal an, du meinst die spanische atlantikküste?


----------



## Fishcore (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

ja bei cullera, 37 km südlich von valencia.
ich brandungsangelforum war ich, aber da wurd ich umgesetzt hier her ^^ ..
k danke für die tips ! ich freu mich auf mehr infos falls jmd nochwas einfällt


----------



## Adlerfan (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

ähm, das ist aber die mittelmeerküste....

vom strand aus auf sandigen grund wirst du nicht viel fangen, mit viel glück mal `nen kleineren rochen und wenn die meeräschen ziehen, dann diese.

such dir felsige abschnitte und steinigen grund, dort kannst du allerlei fische fangen und du brauchst auch nicht die "mörder-brandungsausrüstung. als köder am besten fischfetzen, muscheln (gibts dort auf jedem fischmarkt) und für die meeräschen brot und algen.


----------



## Sei.. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

da muss ich aber sagen. dass wir in spanien auch auf sand gut gefangen haben( mittelmeer )..viele brassen arten und sowas. allerdings abends. du glaubst garnicht was nachts alles an den stränden schwimmt. das mittelmeer is immer für ne überraschung gut|bigeyes!


----------



## Fishcore (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

was für montagen und köder habt ihr benutzt ?? ... und vor allem welche bleie ? .. kannst du dazu nochwas sagen ? ..


----------



## Nolte (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*



Sei schrieb:


> da muss ich aber sagen. dass wir in spanien auch auf sand gut gefangen haben( mittelmeer )..viele brassen arten und sowas. allerdings abends. du glaubst garnicht was nachts alles an den stränden schwimmt. das mittelmeer is immer für ne überraschung gut|bigeyes!



Richtig :q...Und vor aller dinge wan die Windverähltnnisse stimen
sprech=auflandigen Winde und am besten mit zwei Tage bart:q
Wan der Wind anfängt sich zu beruigen(sehr wichtig) dann muss man ans Wasser und die Sanbänke suchen und befischen,am bestem mit Paternoster sisteme 2 x HAKEN (ohne Draht:q) so um die 60 bis 100 cm (brassen) Diplodus vulgaris/Sargus,wan es auf die Wolfsbarsche=Dicentrarchus Labrax mit naturköder gehen soll dan mit 150 bis 200 cm vorfach einzel Haken,auf die (Grössere Dourada)=Sparus Aurata nehme ich vorfächer von bis 4,5 m mit durschgehende blei,diese werde so schwer gewählt wie die werähltnis erfordert.

FC


----------



## Fishcore (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

was heist durchgehendes blei ? ^^
wenn da ne sandbank is, zwischen strand und sandbank fischen ? oder auf der sandbank oder direkt dahinter?
ab wann is ne sandbank ne sandbank ?? .... wenn sich der boden etwas erhebt, oder wenn man nachdem man mit der brust unter wasser war schon wida mitn knien rausguggt? ^^ ... ich denke jam al dann zwischen sandbank und strand? !


----------



## Carsten_ (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Ich würde das Thema gerne etwas auffrischen, in einer Woche geht es nach Spanien in der Nähe von Valencia.

 Ich hoffe dort am Strand ruhige Bereiche zu finden damit ich mit meiner Feederrute 3,90m 180g angeln kann.

 Kann ich die geflochtene 10kg Schnur drauf lassen oder muss ich für Salzwasser auf Mono umsteigen?

 Hat wer Erfahrungen die er freundlicherweise teilen möchte?
 Süßwasser scheint da bis auf in den Stauseen Mangelware zu sein.


 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

HI Carsten, vernachlässige die Stauseen nicht, da habe ich auch mit wenig Erfahrung z.B im Juni im Embalse del Tous Blackbass Fischen der Extra- Klasse gehabt. Gibt auch n Bericht dazu, einfach mal in der Suche nach Valencia schauen. Also Spinnrute brauchst nicht daheim zu lassen, pack sie ein  Karpfen beherbergen diese Stauseen ebenfalls, habe vom Ufer viele beobachten können! Gibt auch ne Flusseinmündung ins Meer in Valencia, nähe des Hafens reichlich Meeräschen dort zu sehen, entspr Raubfische wird's sicher auch geben dort. Habe aber nicht im Meer geangelt damals, haben uns aufs Süßwasser konzentriert. Schein für die Seen und auch fürs Meer bekommst du mit wenig Aufwand auf den Ämtern dort. Viels Spaß dir und berichte gerne wie es war!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Hallo Carsten,

die Ecke kenne ich nicht, habe nur Erfahrung im französischen Atlantik.
Im Salzwasser kannst Du ohne Probleme die geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle lassen. Probleme wird es halt nur geben, wenn der Grund unrein (Korallen/Muscheln etc.) ist, da hat die geflochtene Schnur so ihre Probleme.
Wichtig: Nach dem Fischen im Salzwasser immer die Rolle und die Rute unter Süßwasser (am besten lauwarm) ordentlich abbrausen.  Ich persönlich spüle auch die Bleie und Vorfächer ab. So bleiben die Haken 2-3 Wochen lang auch im Salzwasser halbwegs scharf.

Viel Erfolg wünscht 
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## DUSpinner (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Vor rd. 15 Jahren nördl. von Valencia in El Saler wie folgt auf  Palometta und Bluefish gangelt: 4,5 m Brandungsrute mit 250gr WG. Stahlvorfach mit 2/0 Haken und Köfi (lebende oder tote Meeräsche)auf 150 -250m rückwärts gegen die Brandung rausgeschwommen oder mit Schlauchi rausgerudert. Locals haben imOktober/November mittlere Thune gefangen.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. August 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

danke für Eure Antworten.
 Vorbereitungsstress, daher konnte ich noch nicht antworten.
 Sollte ich, wie ich erwarte, vor Ort angeln gehen werde ich euch berichten wenn ich in 3 Woche zurück bin


----------



## Carsten_ (3. August 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

@anglermeister17
 kannst du mir, aus persönlicher Erfahrung, mehr zum Schein für Süßwasser erzählen?


----------



## DUSpinner (3. August 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Für die Binnengewässer benötigt man ebenso wie fürs Meeresangeln eine Angellizenz, die man in den Rathäusern der Gemeinden für kleines Geld erhält.
 In Les Gavines bei El Saler (10 km nw von Valencia) kann man im Verbindungsgraben zum Albufera See gut Meeräschen angeln. Im flachen See unmittelbar an diesem Graben an der Hauptstr. CV 500 selber gibt es gute Karauschen und Karpfen, die man mit leichter Pose in unmittelbarer Ufernähe mit Mais sehr leicht fangen kann.


----------



## Carsten_ (28. September 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spanien ? ^^*

Ein kleines und spätes Fazit...
 ...uns hatte es bis 75km vor Valencia verschlagen und weit und breit, sehr weit und breit, nur ausgetrocknete Flussbetten. Alles was auf den Karten nach Wasser aussah war nur noch ein Kiesbett. Brandungsangeln konnte mich nicht reizen, also blieb es bei einem Angelfreien wenn auch sehr schönen Urlaub.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------

